# Fish Whirli-Gigs



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Knocked out some fish whirli-gigs for our VFD Auction next month. The nylon bushing lets the wings spin with very little breeze plus they last forever!
Wings/fins are PVC sheeting. Oil based paint over pine that has been primed.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Those look great!


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What Slip said!! Really like the red, white and blue/Texas flag.


----------



## Caribbean Pirate (Aug 4, 2005)

2 Cool, nice job


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Looking for a hybrid table saw, or the Dewalt 7491 portable.
Anybody got one they are looking to get rid of?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

****, wrong thread, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Excellent work and well planned.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice! I gotta ask, where do you get sheeting and bushings?


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Very Nice! You have skills!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

BayouBonsaiMan said:


> Very Nice! You have skills!


He sure does.


----------

